# S/P Cycle cancelled twice now - can anyone help?



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've put this post in during treatment as technically I was due to start on Day 2.


I was due to have a s/p cycle of medicated IUI and sadly it was cancelled in August as whilst my lining was thin, they saw a large dormant follicle so took a blood test and my oestrogen was too high.  The consultant rang me to say these things can happen and I was to try again next month.


We couldn't do September as it clashed with our holidays so when my period started on Thursday they arranged to scan me yesterday and take bloods again with a view to be having a s/p medicated IUI on Day 2.  This time my lining was too thick and whilst my oestrogen levels were lower than in August they were still too high to continue with treatment.  I couldn't speak to the consultant yesterday but she is going to ring me back Monday afternoon.


I was disappointed the first time but now am getting worried that this is a sign that there is something wrong as twice in three months seems a lot for my body to not behave itself. 


Could anyone help explain what this might indicate?  I've just turned 40 so could it be my age?


Thanks very much,


Natalie


x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

I just thought I'd update this in case anyone else has this issue in the future.  

I've been offered either a long protocol which I've declined as my response is poor or the option to take norethisterone for 7 days now, have a bleed, get scanned and have bloods done and see what my lining and blood levels are then which I've agreed to.  They are hopeful that this will provide me with the green light to proceed.

Natalie
x x x


----------

